# Capital dimanche 07 Aout : Steve Jobs



## Wolfmac (1 Août 2005)

bon pour mon premier post en dehors du forum Mac mini LOL 
j'espère que je me suis pas trompé d'endroit  

donc voilà juste pour vous prévenir que dimanche prochain ( le 07/08/2005 pour ceux qui sont en dehors du temps pendant leurs vacances  ) sur M6  dans l'émission CAPITAL  il y aura un sujet sur Steve Jobs  
le programme de l'émission 
chic chic chic
la bande annonce est passé à la fin de l'émission de ce soir 
vivement la semaine prochaine


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

Bien vu  et merci pour l'info, mais on en parle déjà ici. 

Si un modo qui passe par là pouvait fusionner...


----------



## Wolfmac (1 Août 2005)

ah zut j'avais pas était voir dans le bon forum ( j'm'y perd un peut  :rose: )
désolé


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

Mais y'a pas de souci.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais y'a pas de souci.



On fait le gendarme Mam'zelle ?  :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> On fait le gendarme Mam'zelle ?  :mouais:


Et vous-même ?   

allez, je te laisse la patrouille de nuit. Moi = dodo :sleep:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et vous-même ?
> 
> allez, je te laisse la patrouille de nuit. Moi = dodo :sleep:



Bonne nuit


----------



## Macounette (1 Août 2005)

Merci, bonne nuit à toi aussi !


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> donc voilà juste pour vous prévenir que dimanche prochain ( le 07/08/2005 pour ceux qui sont en dehors du temps pendant leurs vacances  ) sur M6  dans l'émission CAPITAL  il y aura un sujet sur Steve Jobs
> le programme de l'émission
> vivement la semaine prochaine



j'ai hate de voir ca et surtout d'entendre ca !!!


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

j'enleve un doublon  :rateau: 

et vive la 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




desolé


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> donc voilà juste pour vous prévenir que dimanche prochain ( le 07/08/2005 pour ceux qui sont en dehors du temps pendant leurs vacances  ) sur M6  dans l'émission CAPITAL  il y aura un sujet sur Steve Jobs
> le programme de l'émission



Pouuuuuurquoooooiiii je capte pas M6 en plein coeur de Lyon ???


----------



## -greg- (1 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Pouuuuuurquoooooiiii je capte pas M6 en plein coeur de Lyon ???


 
c'est bizarre ce que tu dis !!!
vraiment bizarre !!!


----------



## argothian22 (1 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> c'est bizarre ce que tu dis !!!
> vraiment bizarre !!!



Je comprend pas tu vois j'ai deux trous d'antenne mais le cable rentre que dans un alors je l'ai mis dedans ...

... résultat j'ai que TF1, france , france 3


----------



## -greg- (6 Août 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je comprend pas tu vois j'ai deux trous d'antenne




 normalement il y a inscrit RD pour radio au dessus d'un trou et TV au dessus de l'autre
donc regarde si tu est bien branché sur TV.


----------



## Gregg (6 Août 2005)

Personne pour enregistrer l'émission et la mettre sur le web ?


----------



## Foguenne (6 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bien vu  et merci pour l'info, mais on en parle déjà ici.
> 
> Si un modo qui passe par là pouvait fusionner...



Ton lien est mort. 

Pour Wolfmac, tu es le bienvenu dans le bar et ton premier thread y a sa place.


----------



## Macounette (6 Août 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ton lien est mort.
> 
> Pour Wolfmac, tu es le bienvenu dans le bar et ton premier thread y a sa place.


Autant pour moi, mais lorsque j'avais posté, il y avait bien un autre thread - plus ancien - qui parlait de cette émission.  (je crois que c'était dans Réagissez.)

Et je n'ai jamais contesté la place du thread de Wolfmac.


----------



## Wolfmac (7 Août 2005)

oui c'est marrant j'avais bien était après coup voir le sujet en question, et là pouf plus rien   
bon de toute façon l'info à bien était relayer dans les news de MacGé j'espère que tout le monde auras l'occasion de voir ce reportage, moi je l'attend avec impatience


----------



## Balooners (7 Août 2005)

Oui si par tout hasard une personne peut l'enregistrer car je ne penses pas être là demain soir, VTT aux 2 alpes donc ...


----------



## jefrey (7 Août 2005)

Le sujet sur Steve Jobs dans Capital... mouais : ça sent la caricature du genre Bill Gates, Steve Jobs même combat...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2005)

Wolfmac a dit:
			
		

> ah zut j'avais pas était voir dans le bon forum ( j'm'y perd un peut  :rose: )
> désolé



Tu seras quand même fouetté.


----------



## Avril-VII (7 Août 2005)

Ce soir ya la finale d'intervilles aussi 
J'enregisterai la 6


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir ya la finale d'intervilles aussi
> J'enregisterai la 6



Tu seras fouetté aussi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu seras fouetté aussi...



SonnyBoy, ça fouette ! ... hein ? ... mais non, j'ai pas dis qu'il puait ! _Ou alors, je l'ai pas dit fort._


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

bon pour les lyonnais, si je rebranche le magnetoscope et que je retrouve une cassette video VHS (ca fait bizarre d ecrire ca, lol), j enregistre l emission soir ce   
bon ca fait 2 contraintes qui ne sont pas sures d etre accomplies... mais le principal, c est de partirpisser, non ?


----------



## mikoo (7 Août 2005)

Ce post n'est-il pas un doublon de celui-ci ou inversemment?  car je ne sait plus dans lequel poster...


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

arf... pas trouve de K7...
les troupes sont elles pretes a benir DIeux sur M6 ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

ça commence bien... "un des patrons les plus mégalo de la planène" en sommaire.


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

j'ai pas la télé


----------



## I-bouk (7 Août 2005)

qui pour l'enregistrer et la mettre sur le web, penser a ceux qui habite en cambrousse montagneuse ou M6 ne passe pas


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Je vais l'enregistrer en MPEG2/Eye TV, après je ne sais pas si j'ai le droit de le diffuser...


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> ça commence bien...


facon de parler... obliger de se taper le reportage sur ikea... pfff :mouais:


----------



## I-bouk (7 Août 2005)

pourquoi tu n'aurai as le droit ?? c'est un reportage public et non un film privé .


----------



## sukkoi30 (7 Août 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> ça commence bien... "un des patrons les plus mégalo de la planène" en sommaire.




euh ... en quoi c'est faux ????


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu n'aurai as le droit ?? c'est un reportage public et non un film privé .


le reportage appartient a M6...


----------



## I-bouk (7 Août 2005)

je n'ai jamais vu sur M6 ou autre reportage comme quoi l'enregistrement et la rediffusion publique était interdite...


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

faudra analyser le generique de fin du reportage ou de l emission... il doit y avoir un signe de copyright quelquepart


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

ah les enfoires, c est le dernier reportage... d un autre cote, on garde le meilleur pour la fin


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> ah les enfoires, c est le dernier reportage... d un autre cote, on garde le meilleur pour la fin



heu, vu la tonalité de l'émission de ce soir, ce serait "le plus puant" à la fin... de plus en plus peur


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> ça commence bien... "un des patrons les plus mégalo de la planène" en sommaire.


c'est pas si faut
sais-tu pourquoi MacOS X 10.0 était sorti le 24 Mars 2001 ? 
et le premier Mac ? le 24 Janvier !

Steve est né le 24/02/1955...


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2005)

Entretemps, nous apprenons que c'est une femme qui a conçu le logo de Nike.


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Entretemps, nous apprenons que c'est une femme qui a conçu le logo de Nike.


C'est en effet très important


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2005)

ouais, 7 heures pour une virgule :rateau:


----------



## Gregg (7 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Entretemps, nous apprenons que c'est une femme qui a conçu le logo de Nike.





Oui et de plus elle n'a été payée qu'une misère , la pauvre


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui et de plus elle n'a été payée qu'une misère , la pauvre


le génie, ce n'est pas de faire, mais de vendre !


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> le génie, ce n'est pas de faire, mais de vendre !


De Wozniak et de Jobs, le Steve le plus génial des deux n'est pas celui qu'on croit...






Regardez Bilou...


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Oui et de plus elle n'a été payée qu'une misère , la pauvre


c est vrai, mais si elle avait investi dans des actions france telecom... naaaaaan, je deconnne


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2005)

Super ces pubs


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi tu n'aurai as le droit ?? c'est un reportage public et non un film privé .



Non tu n'as légalement pas le droit. Tu n'es pas le possesseur des droits de ce reportage, tu ne peux donc pas le copier, le vendre, le louer ou le diffuser sans l'autorisation de l'auteur.


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Super ces pubs


looooool...
et les films de gabin pour 2,99 eurals... ca me fait trop rever


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non tu n'as légalement pas le droit. Tu n'es pas le possesseur des droits de ce reportage, tu ne peux donc pas le copier, le vendre, le louer ou le diffuser sans l'autorisation de l'auteur.


de l auteur ? j aurais plutot pense du possesseur des droits sur le reportage... donc Monsieur M6... :mouais:


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2005)

J'adore la pub pour M6 ....
spéciale 'Ado décérébré" ( sauf le Gabin  )


----------



## molgow (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> de l auteur ? j aurais plutot pense du possesseur des droits sur le reportage... donc Monsieur M6... :mouais:



Peut-être oui. Même si à mon avis, M6 n'achète qu'un droit de le diffuser. Enfin de toute manière ça ne change rien


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être oui. Même si à mon avis, M6 n'achète qu'un droit de le diffuser. Enfin de toute manière ça ne change rien


c est vrai.
s est pas casse le monteur du reportage nike : 2 fois les meme images des ouvriers japonais...


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2005)

Mickaël Jordan c'était un fou !!


----------



## iNano (7 Août 2005)

...frustration... :casse:    :mouais:


----------



## Wolfmac (7 Août 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas si faut
> sais-tu pourquoi MacOS X 10.0 était sorti le 24 Mars 2001 ?
> et le premier Mac ? le 24 Janvier !
> 
> Steve est né le 24/02/1955...



Ah je savais pas  ,
bon aller ce coup ci c'est le bon reportage 
à toute à l'heure


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

alez les zamis, c est parti ! brb at the end


----------



## Pierrou (7 Août 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> alez les zamis, c est parti ! brb at the end


En attendant on passe pour une secte


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> En attendant on passe pour une secte


steve est bien un guru : avec les cheveux longs (avant) et la barbe (now), tu mixes, t as la tete d un guru de secte 
perso, fier de faire partie de cette secte


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Wozniak is alive ! Where is elvis ?


----------



## I-bouk (7 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Non tu n'as légalement pas le droit. Tu n'es pas le possesseur des droits de ce reportage, tu ne peux donc pas le copier, le vendre, le louer ou le diffuser sans l'autorisation de l'auteur.



et a quoi ça sert un magnétoscope alors ??


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> et a quoi ça sert un magnétoscope alors ??


pour regarder ce que tu as enregistre dans un cadre strictement prive -> pas de distribution !!


----------



## I-bouk (7 Août 2005)

bon pas grave je vais pouvoir l'enregistrer mercredi a minuit ..


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

revoir ces vieilles machines... j en ai la larme a l oeil... quelle bele epoque !


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2005)

Un reportage qui se termine en queue de poisson.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

Tiens, OS X n'a jamais existé...


----------



## SulliX (7 Août 2005)

Sympa le reportage.
Sauf la fin, je trouve. Un peu rapide...

Bien équipé le Wozniak qd même !


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

ouaip, mauvaise fin... mais il faut voir le bon cote des choses : vais reecouter mes albums des doors, hendrix, janis joplin...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2005)

Rien entendu sur Raskin...

Il ramasse dans la gueule le Steve Zob...

Tant mieux ça remet un peu l'église au milieu du village..


----------



## jefrey (7 Août 2005)

La fin est baclée!... Bill Gates a sauvé Apple! arf!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2005)

Non rien...


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un reportage qui se termine en queue de poisson.


C'est la même impression que j'ai eue...
Ca avait pourtant bien commencé. Le passé y est... surtout l'âge d'or (les débuts) d'Apple...
Mais à la fin, ils ont bouclé l'invention du iMac jusqu'au succès mondial d'iPod en une phrase 

Mais bon, que peut-on attendre de _journalistes_....


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, que peut-on attendre de _journalistes_....



Dis donc...

T'y vas fort, tu devrais modifier cette partie...


----------



## Wolfmac (7 Août 2005)

c'est clair que la fin ???

et les iMac ils sont ou dans tout ça y a pas que l'ipod non mais,

enfin dans l'ensemble c'était assez fidèle du moins d'après ce que je connais


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, que peut-on attendre de _journalistes_....


a leur decharge, ils ont un temps limite... pour le coup, il aurait fallu une journee special Steve :love:


----------



## captainamo (7 Août 2005)

Peut être que le reportage a été fait il y a 5 ans et qu'ils ont rajouté une phrase pour les années 2001 à aujourd'hui. Et le retour de jobs passe par le rachat de next est donc des bases de os X. Mais bon parler de la remontée d'apple sur le secteurs des ordinateurs ils doivent pas connaître lol. Mais bon l'essentiel y étais: les télespectateurs savent maintenant que le système qu'ils utilisent (windows) n'est qu'une copie de mac os. Bon, c'est pas avec ce reportage que je vais faire switcher des personnes, donc retour aux bons vieux moyens: pas de virus, système simple, facilité de réaliser ce que l'on veut sans connaissance préalable, système d'exploitation ultra élégant....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

pareil , sur la fin je suis restée sur ma faim !!!


----------



## juju palavas (7 Août 2005)

Je viens de voir le reportage, on ne parle pas de mac g ???


----------



## I-bouk (7 Août 2005)

En même temps il sont pas la pour faire de la Pub pour Apple, donc si il parle trop de osX et dernier Mac ça serait de la pub...


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2005)

La plupart des gens aujourd'hui connaissent Apple grâce à l'ipod, il suffit d'aller à la fnac et de voir les gens devant les ipods, ipods mini.......... c'est de la folie !

Contente de voir enfin la vérité sur Bill Gates éclater au grand jour ! 
Ca fait du bien !!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2005)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Peut être que le reportage a été fait il y a 5 ans et qu'ils ont rajouté une phrase pour les années 2001 à aujourd'hui. Et le retour de jobs passe par le rachat de next est donc des bases de os X. Mais bon parler de la remontée d'apple sur le secteurs des ordinateurs ils doivent pas connaître lol. Mais bon l'essentiel y étais: les télespectateurs savent maintenant que le système qu'ils utilisent (windows) n'est qu'une copie de mac os. Bon, c'est pas avec ce reportage que je vais faire switcher des personnes, donc retour aux bons vieux moyens: pas de virus, système simple, facilité de réaliser ce que l'on veut sans connaissance préalable, système d'exploitation ultra élégant....



Le missionnaire, qui part évangéliser les peuplades indigènes...

Qu'est ce qu'il faut pas lire...


----------



## elKBron (7 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> En même temps il sont pas la pour faire de la Pub pour Apple, donc si il parle trop de osX et dernier Mac ça serait de la pub...


z ont fait de la pub pour tout le monde en mm temps... y a mm eu un drapeau windows xp...
z o,nt mm pas montre une belle interface osx (sauf sur l ecran du biographe...)


----------



## jefrey (7 Août 2005)

L'essentiel était dit en mentionnant que Microsoft avait copié le Mac : une info non négligeable pour les pcistes qui trouvent ridicule l'attachement de certain à la pomme. Cependant j'ai un sentiment à la fin du reportage où il ressort principalement le sauvetage d'Apple par Bill Gates tellement la suite est baclée.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2005)

jefrey a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel était dit en mentionnant que Microsoft avait copié le Mac : une info non négligeable pour les pcistes qui trouvent ridicule l'attachement de certain à la pomme. Cependant j'ai un sentiment à la fin du reportage où il ressort principalement le sauvetage d'Apple par Bill Gates tellement la suite est baclée.



Arretez avec ça, si c'était si grave, Steve Zob aurait gagné son procés.


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2005)

jefrey a dit:
			
		

> L'essentiel était dit en mentionnant que Microsoft avait copié le Mac : une info non négligeable pour les pcistes qui trouvent ridicule l'attachement de certain à la pomme. Cependant j'ai un sentiment à la fin du reportage où il ressort principalement le sauvetage d'Apple par Bill Gates tellement la suite est baclée.


Mouais, cette connerie comme quoi ce seraient les 150 misérables millions de dollars de Microsoft qui auraient "sauvé" Apple...  une boîte qui pesait quelques milliards de $$ encore à l'époque !

C'est la même chose qui m'énerve lorsque mes connaissances pécéistes m'assènent des conneries du genre _"ah, mais si Apple n'a pas fermé, c'est qu'il a été racheté par Microsoft"_....  

edith : quant à l'affaire de plagiat, Apple n'a que s'en prendre à soi-même, ils auraient dû intenter une action en justice nettement plus tôt...


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> edith : quant à l'affaire de plagiat, Apple n'a que s'en prendre à soi-même, ils auraient dû intenter une action en justice nettement plus tôt...


Apple a intenté un procès à Microsoft, mais l'a perdu...

et laisse Edith tranquille, elle n'y est pour rien !


----------



## captainamo (7 Août 2005)

C'est clair, j'ai eu un prof qui utilisait des macs et qui était passé au pc qui m'a sorti ca: que maintenant mac et pc c'est pareil car apple appartient à microsoft. Ca m'a mis hors de moi que son cours de bureautique pour les nuls s'est transformé en cours d'histoire de l'informatique où j'ai mis les choses au clair. Le lendemain le prof avait un ipod aux oreilles! lol
Qu'on préfère windows à mac os, si c'est son choix je le respecte, si le choix est basé sur des bétises et de la contre information ca non. Ce que je regrette le plus c'est le manque d'information du grand public ou pire de la fausse information. Ca devrait être interdit, tout le monde devrait faire des choix à partir d'informations claires et net plutôt qu'en suivant les autres. Si lui a ca et que d'autres ont la même chose c'est que c'est forcément ca qui est bien.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2005)

Où est jeromemac?


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2005)

> Ce que je regrette le plus c'est le manque d'information du grand public ou pire de la fausse information.


C'est pour ça que j'aime pas les journalistes.


----------



## etudiant69 (7 Août 2005)

SulliX a dit:
			
		

> Sympa le reportage.
> Sauf la fin, je trouve. Un peu rapide...
> 
> Bien équipé le Wozniak qd même !


J'ai bloqué sur PowerBook que l'on voit à un moment à droire de l'écran, 
il fait plus allongé qu'un 12" mais moins large qu'un 15" 

Effet d'optique, ou réel proto???  :mouais: 

Si quelqu'un a une capture d'écran je suis preneur


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2005)

ho lalala... rien a voir... mais trop drole le reportage sur france 3...


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que j'aime pas les journalistes.



Le peu que tu saches, le peu qui puisse te permettre d'avoir un tantisoit de recul, c'est à eux que tu le dois.


----------



## poildec (7 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le peu que tu saches, le peu qui puisse te permettre d'avoir un tantisoit de recul, c'est à eux que tu le dois.


 Oui. C'est à eux aussi qu'elle doit une partie de sa façon de penser. C'est là le problème...


----------



## bebert (7 Août 2005)

Désolé mais à aucun moment dans le reportage on ne sous-entend que Microsoft a racheté Apple.
Je rappelle que cette émission est grand public et en prime time. On ne peut donc pas s'attendre à quelque chose de pointu. Et pour le coup, je n'ai pas trouvé d'erreurs grossières.

Pour résumer :
M. IKEA : nazi
M. NIKE : esclavagiste
M. APPLE : mégalo
M. MICROSOFT : voleur.

J'ai bon ?


----------



## captainamo (7 Août 2005)

bébert tu as tout bon. C'est vrai que c'était censé parler des hommes, ce qui surprend le plus c'est justement qu'il ont loupé les cinq dernières années. Et une des épreuve les plus terrible pour SteveJobs c'est tout de même le cancer qui l'a frappé et dans la vie d'un homme quelqu'il soit, celà est très dur.


----------



## Macounette (7 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais à aucun moment dans le reportage on ne sous-entend que Microsoft a racheté Apple.
> Je rappelle que cette émission est grand public et en prime time. On ne peut donc pas s'attendre à quelque chose de pointu. Et pour le coup, je n'ai pas trouvé d'erreurs grossières.


Je n'ai pas dit qu'ils avaient dit ça dans l'émission.  Les 150 millions de $ n'étaient pas si importants que ça. Même à l'époque. Mais bon, c'est ce qui reste dans la tête des gens. Certains préjugés ont la vie dure.*

Pas un mot sur l'importance qu'a eu le premier iMac pour Apple. Pas un mot sur la manière comment Jonathan Ive a révolutionné le design des ordinateurs personnels... et pas un mot sur Mac OS X et le fait que la NSA le considère, à l'heure actuelle, comme le système d'exploitation le plus sûr. Pas un mot sur le succès planétaire du iPod qui représente aujourd'hui plus de 70% des ventes des baladeurs.... et le succès du iTunes Music Store ? rien.

Et pas un mot sur Pixar et son succès !  c'est un reportage sur Steve Jobs, et ces journalistes ne prononcent même pas le nom de Pixar !

Bref, comme l'a dit WebOliver, une fin en queue de poisson. Il manquait une conclusion, un regard vers l'avenir, boucler la boucle. Ca aurait très bien pu se finir, ce documentaire, il ne fallait pas beaucoup...



* La preuve, lorsque je dis que je n'aime pas les journalistes.


----------



## bebert (7 Août 2005)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Et une des épreuve les plus terrible pour SteveJobs c'est tout de même le cancer qui l'a frappé et dans la vie d'un homme quelqu'il soit, celà est très dur.



Tu as raison, la ménagère de moins de 50 ans aurait versé une larme et aurait acheté du Mac pour compenser. Très bon plan marketing ! 
Euh, c'est pour rire, hein !


----------



## golf (7 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que j'aime pas les journalistes.


Mouarfff...
Cela rappelle la zolie journaleuse au resto à Lausanne


----------



## bebert (7 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bref, comme l'a dit WebOliver, une fin en queue de poisson. Il manquait une conclusion, un regard vers l'avenir, boucler la boucle. Ca aurait très bien pu se finir, ce documentaire, il ne fallait pas beaucoup...



Il y aura toujours à redire mais pour le commun des pécéistes qui ont vu l'émission, ce reportage avait du bon à mon sens.

Pour l'iPod, ils en parlent au début du reportage, en tant qu'accroche. Puis à la fin ils disent que Apple compte sur l'iPod pour relancer ses ventes. Je reconnais que c'était rapide mais il y avait l'essentiel.


----------



## golf (7 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le peu que tu saches, le peu qui puisse te permettre d'avoir un tantisoit de recul, c'est à eux que tu le dois.


Certainement pas grâce à la presse audio-visuelle  :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais à aucun moment dans le reportage on ne sous-entend que Microsoft a racheté Apple.
> Je rappelle que cette émission est grand public et en prime time. On ne peut donc pas s'attendre à quelque chose de pointu. Et pour le coup, je n'ai pas trouvé d'erreurs grossières.
> 
> Pour résumer :
> ...



En tout cas, pour le dernier, t'es pas loin du compte, il y a trois ou quatre ans, Microsoft à été condamné pour "piratage informatique" par la cour d'appel des Hauts de Seine.


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'iPod, ils en parlent au début du reportage, en tant qu'accroche. Puis à la fin ils disent que Apple compte sur l'iPod pour relancer ses ventes. Je reconnais que c'était rapide mais il y avait l'essentiel.



Ceci dit, Apple avec ce reportage, passe plus pour un fabricant de lecteur MP3 que de fabricant d'ordinateur.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Certainement pas grâce à la presse audio-visuelle  :mouais:



Personne ne vous met un flingue sur la tempe pour vous forcer.

Chacun est libre de lire (et de choisir) la presse écrite.

C'est une énorme erreur de cracher sur le journalisme.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura toujours à redire mais pour le commun des pécéistes qui ont vu l'émission, ce reportage avait du bon à mon sens.



Mais cessez donc de vous croire investis d'une mission, nom de doc...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, pour le dernier, t'es pas loin du compte, il y a trois ou quatre ans, Microsoft à été condamné pour "piratage informatique" par la cour d'appel des Hauts de Seine.



Et puis aprés Microsoft a racheté la cour d'appel des hauts de seine, dont personne n'a rien à foutre.


----------



## Macounette (8 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, Apple avec ce reportage, passe plus pour un fabricant de lecteur MP3 que de fabricant d'ordinateur.


Voilà, c'est ce que je pense aussi...

Quant aux journalistes, je ne leur crache pas dessus, mais je trouve qu'ils font souvent des raccourcis un peu réducteurs. Bien sûr, on ne doit pas généraliser... y'a pire. Comme partout.


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Et pas un mot sur Pixar et son succès !  c'est un reportage sur Steve Jobs, et ces journalistes ne prononcent même pas le nom de Pixar !



Et pas un mot sur la mighty-mouse, la souris révolutionnaire !!! 
Ah, ces journaliste alors !!!


----------



## elKBron (8 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Et pas un mot sur la mighty-mouse, la souris révolutionnaire !!!
> Ah, ces journaliste alors !!!


toujours en retard d une decennie


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais cessez donc de vous croire investits d'une mission, nom de doc...



Non, je ne me sens pas du tout investi d'une mission. Pas que ça à faire d'ailleurs.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Il y aura toujours à redire mais pour le commun des pécéistes qui ont vu l'émission, ce reportage avait du bon à mon sens.



Et bien ne dit pas de conneries alors...


----------



## -greg- (8 Août 2005)

j'espere que tous les pcistes ont vu l'emission pour constater ou pour leur certifié que BILLE GATES n'a ete qu' un vulguaire traitre et pompeur, copieur envers steve jobs (apple) !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> j'espere que tous les pcistes ont vu l'emission pour constater ou pour leur certifié que BILLE GATES n'a ete qu' un vulguaire traitre et pompeur, copieur envers steve jobs (apple) !!!



Lui aussi il s'y met.

Bill Gates a fait ce qu'il a fait, il l'a fait mieux que les autres, et s'il a pu le faire c'est que les autres ont faits des erreurs, normal pour des mégalos de faire des erreurs.


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et bien ne dit pas de conneries alors...



Quelles conneries ?


----------



## -greg- (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Lui aussi il s'y met.
> 
> Bill Gates a fait ce qu'il a fait, il l'a fait mieux que les autres, et s'il a pu le faire c'est que les autres ont faits des erreurs, normal pour des mégalos de faire des erreurs.




je suis d'accord mais plein de gens pense le contraire alors cette emission etait la bien venu !

sans steve jobs > pas de bill gates


----------



## poildec (8 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> sans steve jobs > pas de bill gates


Sans Bill Gates, pas de fanatisme borné envers Steve Jobs.


----------



## alphx (8 Août 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Sans Bill Gates, pas de fanatisme borné envers Steve Jobs.



   

Respect ! 

Ca m'etonne que tant de mecs pensent encore que Gates n'est qu'un copieur borné sans talent, et que tout vient de Steve Jobs. Et puis bon, le vrai boss chez Apple c'est Wozniak, pas Jobs...

Et les icones, menus etc, ce n'est pas de Jobs, ni d'Apple...mais de Xerox. (Merci Vin-100, j'avais un trou de mémoire).

Pour infos : *Xerox PARC* (Xerox Palo Alto Research Centre) est un centre de recherches en informatique de la firme Xerox, situé à Palo Alto en Californie. Inventeur notamment des concepts d'environnement graphique, comme les icônes ou la souris, popularisés par Apple avec le Macintosh et repris ensuite dans tous les systèmes d'exploitation grand public.


----------



## -greg- (8 Août 2005)

poildec a dit:
			
		

> Sans Bill Gates, pas de fanatisme borné envers Steve Jobs.




oui, mais il en resulte tout de meme que bill gates est un profiteur en 84-85


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

alphx a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'etonne que tant de mecs pensent encore que Gates n'est qu'un copieur borné sans talent, et que tout vient de Steve Jobs. Et puis bon, le vrai boss chez Apple c'est Wozniak, pas Jobs...



Il est dit dans le reportage que quand Woz a créé l'Apple I, il ne savait pas du tout ce qu'il allait en faire. Et c'est Jobs qui a tout de suite vu qu'en l'améliorant, ils allaient en vendre des milliers.

Et on voit la même chose dans les deux précédents reportages, les IKEA et NIKE ont su s'entourer de personnes géniales pour bâtir leur empire.


----------



## alphx (8 Août 2005)

Pour moi, le génie c'est celui qui créé, pas celui qui vend... C'est un point de vue.

Pis bon, Jobs a été assez niais pour embaucher un mec qui allait le virer quelques années plus tard ! C'est vrai, c'est du génie. 

Et pour sauver Apple, il fait appel à Microsoft. Décidément.


----------



## poildec (8 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais il en resulte tout de meme que bill gates est un profiteur en 84-85


ah oui, c'est pas gentil ça...


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

alphx a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, le génie c'est celui qui créé, pas celui qui vend... C'est un point de vue.
> 
> Pis bon, Jobs a été assez niais pour embaucher un mec qui allait le virer quelques années plus tard ! C'est vrai, c'est du génie.
> 
> Et pour sauver Apple, il fait appel à Microsoft. Décidément.




Je suis d'accord avec toi, je préfère Woz à Jobs (le coup du téléphone gratos )
Euh, tu peux me rappeler ce qu'a créé Gates ? J'ai un trou de mémoire.


----------



## joeldu18cher (8 Août 2005)

c'était intéressant mais c'est vrai que ibook, imac (que l'on voit chez tout le monde dans ce reportage) et mac os x n'existent pas ... apple c'est ipod et c'est tout ... 

et gates passe pour le malin qui a tout gagné et rendu l'apple accessible à tous car moins cher .... (rien sur les défauts de windows ...  )


----------



## alphx (8 Août 2005)

Au niveau informatique : ALTAIR Basic, l'une des etapes fondamentales de la micro informatique (dans les 70's), et Windows. Quoique l'on peut en penser.

Au niveau social : Sa fondation


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

Je croyais que Microsoft avait racheté Altair, avait amélioré son DOS et l'avait revendu sous licence à IBM pour mettre dans ses PC.  
Quant à sa fondation, c'est tout à son honneur de restituter tout l'argent qu'il a injustement gagné. (je plaisante)


----------



## captainamo (8 Août 2005)

Normal qu'ils parlent pas des défauts de windows c'est pas le sujet du reportage lol. Sinon je remercie la personne qui a mis le reportage en ligne. Et ceux qui critiquent steve jobs, il ne faudrait pas oublier ce qu'il a fait lorsqu'il a été viré d'apple, il a fait next et les bases de ce que sera le meilleur système d'exploitation au monde (du moins pour moi) mac os X. Et alors qu'apple était au bord du gouffre de la fin et qu'on ne donnait pas cher de sa peau il a toujours pris les meilleures décisions possibles qu'aucun pdg d'apple avant lui n'avait prise: le concept imac, ibook, l'ipod, les iapps, os X. Tout a petit à petit était reconstruit en s'entourant des bonnes personnes: - bill gates à l'époque car il avait besoin des logiciels microsoft pour que la plateforme mac soit un temps soit peu compatible avec windows au niveau logiciel (à l'époque de mon switch vers le mac il ya deux ans le fait qu'il y ait office a été déterminant. J'avoue que maintenant je m'en tape d'office que je n'utilise quasi jamais lol)
- johnatan ive qui a designé tous les ordis apple les rendant si particulier et identifiable et beau. 
La question est: que veut Steve Jobs au final. Quel est son véritable objectif maintenant qu'apple se porte bien. Ce n'est que mon avis mais réaliser son rève de mégalo comme signifié dans le reportage. Etre le maître de l'informatique personnel avec sa boite apple. Donc battre windows et microsoft. Comment y parvenir? Certainement pas en vendant des macs tels qu'on les connait. La seule solution c'est celle que bill gates a utilisé dès le départ: le logiciel licencié à des fabricants d'ordi. Celà parrait impensable mais à part le design des machines les mac tel sont complètement des pc avec une puce empéchant osX de bouter sur de vulgaires pc. Peut etre est ce la dernière étape avant le grand saut pour apple. Sortir os X sur tous les compatibles pc existant. Ainsi les gens n'auraient qu'à payer une centaine d'eauros pour le système d'exploitation le plus performant au monde. Avec un bon marketing associé comme on en a pas vu depuis celui de l'ipod osX se vendrait comme des petits pains et les logiciels apple associés avec. Personnellement j'espère que celà n'arrivera pas mais mon souhait est en opposition direct avec les réelles ambitions mégalo de Steve Jobs...


----------



## Amok (8 Août 2005)

Concernant le message de Lived Eht.

Je suis bien conscient de ta bonne foi, mais je ne pense pas qu'heberger des images M6 sur ton serveur et les offrir en libre vision soit légal. Nul doute que les reportages seront très prochainement visibles sur le site m6.fr.


----------



## Dan25jle (8 Août 2005)

Je suis peut être le seul, mais moi se reportage je l'ais trouvé touchant.

C'est vrai que Steve Jobs ne se prend pas pour n'importe qui. Mais de revoir les images de l'annonce du premier Macintosh, Steve Jobs super émus en  train de se dire que sa société à tout gagné, qu'Apple deviendra le leader de l'informatique. Puis à coté voila Bill Gates qui lui vole tout, absolument tout.

Apple et Steve ont travaillé comme des malades pour faire naître le Mac. Des années de travail, pour rien. Je ne voit pas comment Bill Gates peut dormir la tête tranquille. Bien sur Jobs n'est pas non plus dépouillé est a un bon compte en banque. Mais il faut se mettre à sa place : il a créé Apple et toute sa personne, sa fierté son dans le Mac.

Pour Woz ou Steve 2, il est clairement montré que Jobs ne l'a pas viré. Seulement il n'étais pas intéréssé par Apple, il voulait lui faire des inventions. Mais nous lui devons tous beaucoup : PCiste ou nous Mac-User, il est à la base de l'ordinateur personnel. Sans lui, peut être que l'ordinateur serait encore au stade des processeur à 33 mhz.

La fin du reportage m'a fait également mal. Je me suis mis à la place des derniers résistants Mac qui découvrent que l'homme dont ils haïssent les logiciels va collaborer avec Apple. A leur place j'aurais surment jeté mon Mac. Mais c'est vrai que c'était la meilleure solution. Mais je suis daccord pour dire que ce qu'à fait Bill Gates n'est rien. Sa richesse c'est à Apple qu'il l'a doit. Et pour sauver cette firme, il aurait pu être bien plus généreux.

Même si le reportage aurait pu un minimum montrer ce qu'est Apple aujourd'hui, car la seule chose que l'on a vu c'est un iMac G3, pas même un iBook, il a bien montré l'essentiel : Bill Gates n'a rien inventé, c'est un VOLEUR.

Je ne veut pas donner d'argent à microsoft. Et quand je me voit dans l'obligation d'utiliser MSN Messenger, j'ai toujours un pincement de coeur en me disant que la pub diffusé en bas de la liste de contact va leur faire gagner de l'argent qu'ils vont utiliser pour copier mon mac.

La seule chose qui me fait peur sera l'après Steve Jobs. Dans 20 ans il n'y sera surement plus, et si on doit retrouver des CEO à l'image des hommes qui ont remplacé Steve...

Apple crée en nous un engouement : il n'y a pas de Windows Generation ou les PCiste disent qu'ils sont super heureux d'être passé du PC au Mac. Peut-être que si Bill Gates n'aurait jamais existé, MacOS serait moins bien, car c'est vrai qu'une marque numéro 2 est souvent plus innovatrice.

Je me suis un peu écarté du sujet mais il était important pour moi d'exprimer tout sa.

Longue vie à Apple.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

Dan25jle a dit:
			
		

> Je suis peut être le seul, mais moi se reportage je l'ais trouvé touchant.
> 
> C'est vrai que Steve Jobs ne se prend pas pour n'importe qui. Mais de revoir les images de l'annonce du premier Macintosh, Steve Jobs super émus en train de se dire que sa société à tout gagné, qu'Apple deviendra le leader de l'informatique. Puis à coté voila Bill Gates qui lui vole tout, absolument tout.
> 
> ...


 
Le gros problème, l'immense problème c'est que Steve Zob n'a rien inventé non plus, de cette époque, tout le monde s'accorde à dire que c'était le seul à pas avoir de vrai talent, en dehors de celui de se mettre en avant.

Il n'a fait qu'exploiter les idées de quelques vrais génies de l'info comme Wozniak et Raskin.

Gates, lui avait un vrai talent...

Je sais pas trop lequel des deux est le plus voleur...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> tu peux me rappeler ce qu'a créé Gates ? J'ai un trou de mémoire.


 
Ben windows, il a créé l'informatique populaire, rien que ça.


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Gates, lui avait un vrai talent...
> 
> Je sais pas trop lequel des deux est le plus voleur...




Je mettrais Gates et Jobs dans le même panier : exploiter les idées des autres.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je mettrais Gates et Jobs dans le même panier : exploiter les idées des autres.


 
ça on est d'accord, mais disons qu'au départ, Gates, possède un savoir informatique auquel Jobs ne peut prétendre...


----------



## TranXarnoss (8 Août 2005)

J'ai trouvé curieux que la seule interface Apple qu'ils aient montré datait d'il y a 20 ans, alors qu'ils ont montré un Windows récent.


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben windows, il a créé l'informatique populaire, rien que ça.



Windows ? L'environnement graphique avec des fenêtres qu'on manipule une souris ? Quelle invention géniale ! 
Jobs a rendu l'informatique populaire avec l'Apple II. Mais bon, chacun voit midi à sa porte. Je sens revenir la vieille querelle mac/pc alors j'arrète ici le débat, bonne journée ! :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> ça on est d'accord...


 
Je t'ai pas vexé en disant ça j'espère...  

T'inquiète, à cette heure ci y a personne, tu vas échapper aux rires et quolibets de tes camarades...


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Windows ? L'environnement graphique avec des fenêtres qu'on manipule une souris ? Quelle invention géniale !


 
C'est le prix qui était remarquable, le prix.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Jobs a rendu l'informatique populaire avec l'Apple II. Mais bon, chacun voit midi à sa porte. Je sens revenir la vieille querelle mac/pc alors j'arrète ici le débat, bonne journée ! :love:


 
Tu sens venir ça parce que tu n'as toujours vécu que là dedans.

Moi sur ce sujet je suis bien plus pragmatique que vous. Pour moi les vrais bons, ne sont ni Microsoft ni Apple, et les vrais cons sont ceux qui pensent détenir la vérité en guerroyant pour l'un ou l'autre des deux camps.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> j'arrète ici le débat, bonne journée ! :love:


 
Il n'y a jamais de débat avec toi.


----------



## captainamo (8 Août 2005)

Dan25, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi et pour moi depuis que j'ai switcher et que je me suis interessé à l'histoire du mac je fais un boycot complet sur les produits microsoft. Pour info: bill gates n'a pas inventé ni le dos qu'il a vendu au départ à ibm, ni windows. Pour le dos gates l'a acheté pour quelques dizaine de milliers de dollards à un étudiant informatique, pour windows il a copié mac os. La seule chose que bill gates a fait et qu'il a eu un modèle de distribution différent: n'être que concepteur logiciel et vendre les licences de son produits aux différentes sociétés. Ok, apple n'a rien inventé dans l'interface graphique au tout début puisque celà vient du PARC Xerox. Mais encore fallait il être suffisament visionnaire pour aller au PARC voir que cet invention (interface graphique et souris) était l'avenir (car les dirigeant de xerox ont trouvé celà nul et sans intérêt aucun) et améliorer ce prototype d'interface pour en faire une interface conviviale et simple utilisable par tous avec des logiciels de dessin, d'écriture, synthèse vocale...
Bill gates a toujours bavé devant les ordis apple et continue aujourd'hui de baver dessus. Et c'est du vol: plutôt que d'avoir un vrai secteur en recherche et développement performant ils utilisent Apple pour celà car pour moi quand on voit l'interface de windows (je m'en suis servi des années avant de découvrir le mac) et celle de mac os et qu'on me dit qu'ils travaillent sur longhorn (Vista) depuis des années et des années et qu'ils ont que des problème, je me dis que Gates ferait bien de virer tous ses ingénieurs et les recruter autrement car Vista pour ce que j'en ai vu et testé c'est à XP ce que Me était à 98: ca ne justifie en rien toutes ces années de développement. L'interface est quasi la même: toujours aussi illogique et non ergonomique. 
Après c'est sur que lorsque l'on s'habitue à windows ca passe mais une fois qu'on a touché à mac os X difficile d'apprécier à nouveau Windows (du moins pour moi): Mac os X c'est un peu comme la direction assistée pour un créneau, une fois qu'on y a touché, difficile de s'en passer et de revenir à une direction non asistée (Windows).


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a jamais de débat avec toi.



Je me suis mal exprimé, j'arrète ici le bavardage.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis mal exprimé


 
Comme d'hab.


----------



## molgow (8 Août 2005)

Moi ce que j'ai adoré dans ce reportage, c'est au moment où ils montrent la photo de l'équipe de Microsoft à ses débuts 
Franchement sur cette photo, Bill Gates est celui qui parait le plus "normal" !!! C'est dire !!!!  





​ 
Autrement, arrêtez de traiter Microsoft de voleurs !!! On dirait vraiment des gamins !! Apple n'avait pas le monopole de l'icône ou de la fenêtre virtuelle !! Si Apple n'a pas eu plus de succès, ce n'est pas parce que Microsoft a suivi leurs avancées technologiques, c'est parce qu'Apple n'a pas été capable d'utiliser l'avance technologique qu'ils avaient pour garder l'avantage sur Microsoft. Ils ont cru qu'après avoir gagné l'avantage sur la concurrence, ils pourraient rester peinard et gagnez pleins de sous. Mais ça marche pas comme ça ! Si Apple n'as pas pu gagnez à long terme sa place de leader, c'est parce qu'elle s'est endormie !


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

>


 
C'est sur que là y a du lourd...

Personne ne peut prétendre que ces types ne sont pas des génies...

Y a même zebig en bas à droite...


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai pas vexé en disant ça j'espère...



Non, ça m'a plutot réconforté. Enfin, tu me comprend !


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est le prix qui était remarquable, le prix.



Un grand coup marketing en quelque sorte. C'est là tout le génie de Microsoft, vendre sous licence un système d'expoitation aux fabricants de PC.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Un grand coup marketing en quelque sorte. C'est là tout le génie de Microsoft, vendre sous licence un système d'expoitation aux fabricants de PC.


 
Tu vois qu'on est d'accord minou...


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

Un dossier vraiment décevant, baclé, trop rapide, caricatural, sans Ives !!   
(même chose pour le reportage sur Ikea, tourné de façon péjorative). 

 

Je suis vraiment resté sur ma faim : on ne parle que de l'ipod (et encore on n'apprend rien sur sa concepction et son évolution), même pas du PowerPC, même pas du Mac (juste 1seconde avec un imac orange  :mouais en général, même pas du design, même pas des Apple Store, même pas de l'iTMS !!!
ah si... on a eu droit à une belle évolution en image (merci les photos) des différentes coupes de cheveux de Steve.


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu vois qu'on est d'accord minou...



On est d'accord sur ce point depuis bien longtemps mon canard ! 
Juste que je préfère le génie de Woz et Raskin à celui de Gates, question de goût sûrement.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> On est d'accord sur ce point depuis bien longtemps mon canard !
> Juste que je préfère le génie de Woz et Raskin à celui de Gates, question de goût sûrement.


 
Mais moi aussi kiki, simplement faut être trop réducteur avec Gates, ne serait ce que vis à vis de sa réussite, ça ne peut pas être un hasard.


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi aussi kiki, simplement faut pas être trop réducteur avec Gates, ne serait ce que vis à vis de sa réussite, ça ne peut pas être un hasard.



toutafé.


----------



## I-bouk (8 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Un dossier vraiment décevant, baclé, trop rapide, caricatural, sans Ives !!
> (même chose pour le reportage sur Ikea, tourné de façon péjorative).
> 
> 
> ...




C'était un reportage sur S.Jobs et non sur Apple.. après lecture de tous ce topic, beaucoup de personne on du mal a faire la différence j'ai l'impression ....


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a jamais de débat avec toi.



Ceci dit, il n'y a jamais de débat avec toi non plus, puisque tu viens ici uniquement pour abraser. :sleep:


----------



## -greg- (8 Août 2005)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Dan25, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi et pour moi depuis que j'ai switcher et que je me suis interessé à l'histoire du mac je fais un boycot complet sur les produits microsoft. Pour info: bill gates n'a pas inventé ni le dos qu'il a vendu au départ à ibm, ni windows. Pour le dos gates l'a acheté pour quelques dizaine de milliers de dollards à un étudiant informatique, pour windows il a copié mac os. La seule chose que bill gates a fait et qu'il a eu un modèle de distribution différent: n'être que concepteur logiciel et vendre les licences de son produits aux différentes sociétés. Ok, apple n'a rien inventé dans l'interface graphique au tout début puisque celà vient du PARC Xerox. Mais encore fallait il être suffisament visionnaire pour aller au PARC voir que cet invention (interface graphique et souris) était l'avenir (car les dirigeant de xerox ont trouvé celà nul et sans intérêt aucun) et améliorer ce prototype d'interface pour en faire une interface conviviale et simple utilisable par tous avec des logiciels de dessin, d'écriture, synthèse vocale...
> Bill gates a toujours bavé devant les ordis apple et continue aujourd'hui de baver dessus. Et c'est du vol: plutôt que d'avoir un vrai secteur en recherche et développement performant ils utilisent Apple pour celà car pour moi quand on voit l'interface de windows (je m'en suis servi des années avant de découvrir le mac) et celle de mac os et qu'on me dit qu'ils travaillent sur longhorn (Vista) depuis des années et des années et qu'ils ont que des problème, je me dis que Gates ferait bien de virer tous ses ingénieurs et les recruter autrement car Vista pour ce que j'en ai vu et testé c'est à XP ce que Me était à 98: ca ne justifie en rien toutes ces années de développement. L'interface est quasi la même: toujours aussi illogique et non ergonomique.
> Après c'est sur que lorsque l'on s'habitue à windows ca passe mais une fois qu'on a touché à mac os X difficile d'apprécier à nouveau Windows (du moins pour moi): Mac os X c'est un peu comme la direction assistée pour un créneau, une fois qu'on y a touché, difficile de s'en passer et de revenir à une direction non asistée (Windows).




bravo,     
il fallait le signaler


----------



## Caddie Rider (8 Août 2005)

Moi j'ai bien aimé le gadget pour telephoner gratos...


----------



## -greg- (8 Août 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai bien aimé le gadget pour telephoner gratos...




oui archaique mais sympa pour les facture!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Août 2005)

chezgreg a dit:
			
		

> oui archaique mais sympa pour les facture!!!


En france aussi c'était possible avec les cabines téléphoniques à pièces. On dévissait le combiné dans sa partie inférieure et on reliait un fil conducteur avec la masse du boitier téléphonique... Je vous parle d'un temps...


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

I-bouk a dit:
			
		

> C'était un reportage sur S.Jobs et non sur Apple.. après lecture de tous ce topic, beaucoup de personne on du mal a faire la différence j'ai l'impression ....



C'est ce que je dit : on a eu droit à un reportage sur les coupes de cheveux de Steve.  :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Août 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> (même chose pour le reportage sur Ikea, tourné de façon péjorative).



Tu trouves ? Ils ont tout de même évité de faire un blind test pour vérifier la solidité des meubles  Pour le coup, il me semble que cela aurait pu être péjoratif  Sinon, comme l'a dit I-Bouk, il s'agissait de raconter la réussite de Jobs et rien d'autre.

PS: j'aime beaucoup la définition que donne WikipédiA de l'émission Capital. Je cite : _"Son style se caractérise par une documentation très complète jointe à l'emploi fréquent de superlatifs."_


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Août 2005)

J'ai été un peu déçu par ce reportage, vu que je n'ai rien appris de nouveau. Il aurait été intéressant de commencer à partir des années de galère de Jobs puis de montrer comment il était revenu au top. 
En tout cas, j'ai remarqué que chaque intervenant était équipé en mac: wosniak avait deux powerbook sur sa table; les autres avaient un imac g5...un petit coup de pub?


----------



## mikoo (8 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu trouves ? Ils ont tout de même évité de faire un blind test pour vérifier la solidité des meubles  Pour le coup, il me semble que cela aurait pu être péjoratif  [/i]



en utilisant le mot "péjoratif" je voulais parler de la réalisation style "on recueille des infos dangereuses", avec un gros flou dans le magasin Ikea... bref très mal filmé. 
 :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est le prix qui était remarquable, le prix.



Ben, vu que c'est Apple qui à payé toute la recherche et développement ... Il n'a pas eu de mal ! D'ailleurs, à propos de prix, c'est faux, mon bon Sonny, Windows à toujours été payant, alors que Mac OS n'a été payant qu'à partir de la version 7.6, sortie, si mes souvenirs sont bons, peu avant Windows 98.

Par ailleurs, je suis un peu surpris de certaines interrogations à propos de ce reportage : "ils n'ont pas parlé de ceci, ils n'ont pas parlé de celà ... Le sujet du reportage n'était pas Mac OS, ni le Macintosh, ni même Apple, mais bien Steve Jobs. C'est vrai que la fin fait un peu court par rapport au début, mais dans l'histoire de Mr Jobs, la sienne perso, hein, pas celle de sa boite, pour l'essentiel ils n'ont omis guère que la mise à disposition du jet privé.


----------



## jall94 (8 Août 2005)

Moi je voudrais poser deux questions en réaction à ce que je lis ici : 

1. Certains disent, à juste titre, que Apple à "pompé Xerox. C'est vrai que Xerox avait le principe de l'interface graphique, mais comment ont-ils "pompé" ? Ont-ils envoyés un gus avec une tronche d'étudiant faire de l'espionnage industriel ? Ont-ils achetés la machine et observé comment ca marchait ? Il me semble que çà a son importance tout de même...

2. De la même manière, il est souvent exprimé que Woz est le génie qui a tout inventé pour Apple, et je suis d'accord... Mais relegué Jobs au rang d'usurpateur est un peu dur, car qu'aurait fait Woz sans Jobs ? Avoir le talent et le génie ne suffit pas toujours ! On a parfois besoin d'un bon coach qui sait capitalisé le talent pour le transformer en commerce, non ?


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

jall94 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je voudrais poser deux questions en réaction à ce que je lis ici :
> 
> 1. Certains disent, à juste titre, que Apple à "pompé Xerox. C'est vrai que Xerox avait le principe de l'interface graphique, mais comment ont-ils "pompé" ? Ont-ils envoyés un gus avec une tronche d'étudiant faire de l'espionnage industriel ? Ont-ils achetés la machine et observé comment ca marchait ? Il me semble que çà a son importance tout de même...



La "légende" dit  que le gentil Apple a acheté le brevet de l'interface graphique et de la souris à Xerox, Xerox ne savant pas à quoi pourrait servir cette invention. Ensuite, le méchant Microsoft, travaillant pour Apple en lui développant des logiciels, s'est approprié cette invention.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2005)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> ​!



On peut dire ce qu'on veut, mais les années 70, ça a quand même fait du mal à la profession capillaire...


----------



## Nico206 (8 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que la fin fait un peu ourt par rapport au début, mais dans l'histoire de Mr Jobs, la sienne perso, hein, pas celle de sa boite, pour l'essentiel ils n'ont omis guère que la mise à disposition du jet privé.


Tu oublies Pixar et le Cancer de Steve... Dans une vie ça compte!


----------



## JackosKing (8 Août 2005)

Heu j interviens pour dire que gates n as pas tout vole.. au contraire, il a su racheter une idee pour en faire un produit revolutionnaire. Dans le passe windows etait apple et apple etait windows...
Sans compte que microsoft a inventer les suites bureautique accesibles a tous...
En gros ils se sont tous recopier, ce que fait toute entreprise!
Seulement il y en a un qui a reussi, donc forcement on le fait passer pour le mechand, bien qu apple soit bien plus sectaire que microsoft.


----------



## Duke Fleed (8 Août 2005)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> Heu j interviens pour dire que gates n as pas tout vole.. au contraire, il a su racheter une idee pour en faire un produit revolutionnaire. Dans le passe windows etait apple et apple etait windows...
> Sans compte que microsoft a inventer les suites bureautique accesibles a tous...
> En gros ils se sont tous recopier, ce que fait toute entreprise!
> Seulement il y en a un qui a reussi, donc forcement on le fait passer pour le mechand, bien qu apple soit bien plus sectaire que microsoft.




ben tu devrais utiliser le correcteur d'orthographe de tes "suites bureautiques"


----------



## jall94 (8 Août 2005)

> il a su *racheter *une idee pour en faire un produit revolutionnaire



Ha bon ? Ou Ca ? 

C'est pour ca que je posais la question de savoir comment Jobs avait pompé Xerox, je reste convaincu que ca a son importance ! Si Apple à racheté quelque chose à Xerox et que ce dernier n'y croyait plus, c'est une pratique légal et certes malicieuse, mais correcte ! Assez différente tout de même du pompage grossier fait par Billou APPAREMENT de manière beaucoup moins fair-play (rien à voir d'ailleurs avec l'éimission d'hier, parce que ce sujet existe depuis belle lurette !)


----------



## woulf (8 Août 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> On peut dire ce qu'on veut, mais les années 70, ça a quand même fait du mal à la profession capillaire...



Mékilécon   

Heureusement le brushing à la Farrah Fawcett a relancé le commerce dans les années 80 :rateau:


----------



## golf (8 Août 2005)

Qu'il soit dit une fois pour toute qu'Apple a bien acheté les droits de l'interface graphique et de la souris au PARC de Xerox.
De la même manière qu'Apple a co-financé les droits du procédé Xerographique qui a donné naissance à la première imprimante laser co-mis au point par Canon-Apple-Adobe sur des bases Xerox.


Histoire et anciens Mac


----------



## captainamo (8 Août 2005)

jall94 voilà comment ca s'est passé chez xerox: steve jobs, wozeniac et les principaux ingénieurs apple se sont rendu au PARC pour qu'on leur présente ces fameuses découvertes interface graphique, souris que les dirigeant de xerox ne voulait pas. Apple a racheté ces technologies à xerox de facon légale mais pour une somme dérisoire comparé à tout ce qu'elle allait rapporter à apple.


----------



## jall94 (8 Août 2005)

Merci CaptainNemo 

Donc c'est bien ce que je pensais . Apple à été malin, et a *acheté *une technologie. Qu'ils l'ait eu pour une bouchée de pain, très bien ! ils se sont bien débrouillé ! Xerox n'étaient pas non plus des enfants de coeur ! C'est donc EXTREMEMENT DIFFEREND du comportement de Microsoft.

EDIT: Je n'avais pas vu la réponse de Golf au dessus  Merci à toi aussi


----------



## golf (8 Août 2005)

jall94 a dit:
			
		

> C'est donc EXTREMEMENT DIFFEREND du comportement de Microsoft.


A une nuance près : ce n'est pas chez Apple que cela s'est passé [sauf la scène racontée] mais cro$oft avaient déjà chez eux des Lisa et un proto de Mac qui ont été nécessaires pour la création d'Excel qui a été créé spécifiquement pour le Mac. Ce n'est que plus tard qu'il a été porté sous winmachin 

Il faut arrêter les délires  :mouais:  :rateau:

Pour la petite histoire la licence d'Office que j'utilise aujourd'hui est issu d'une licence Ms Multiplan de mes Apple //e et //c que Microsoft a échangé pour une bouchée de pain contre une licence Excel lors de la première Apple Expo durant laquelle B. Gates était venu en personne présenter le bb de cro$oft pour le Maintosh 
Cette Apple Expo s'était d'ailleurs terminé par un buffet campagnard avec les 2 Steeve [Jobs & Woz], B. Gates, JL Gassé [alors patron d'Apple France], JL Calmont,  les membres du Club Apple et les derniers visiteurs encore présents après la fermeture


----------



## jall94 (8 Août 2005)

Je ne délire pas, et en fait, je m'en fiche un peu même 

Mais d'un coté on a les pro Apple à mort qui disent que billou est le diable, de l'autre les neutres qui disent qu'Apple n'est pas mieux. J'essaie de comprendre. Chacun se fera son opinion ! 

Merci à tous pour ces précisions en tout les cas !


----------



## Dan25jle (8 Août 2005)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> Heu j interviens pour dire que gates n as pas tout vole.. au contraire, il a su racheter une idee pour en faire un produit revolutionnaire. Dans le passe windows etait apple et apple etait windows...



Racheter??? Pourtant Apple y a plus perdu que gagné, ils ont même faillis tout perdre.
Et tout le monde s'accorde à dire que Windows ne fait que copier. Regarder le passage de MS-DOS : toutes les nouvelles fonctionnalités était déja présente dans MacOS. Puis de Windows 3.1 à Windows 95 : pareil.

Il ne faut pas prendre des gants, Microsoft vole les idées pour en avoir le monopole : internet explorer créé en copiant Netscape en est un autre exemple. Après si vous penser que Billou ne mérite pas le terme de voleur... c'est du sentimentalisme.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2005)

chaqun voit midi a sa porte et il crois ce que lui arrange le plus

pour ma part , a part dire que je suis resté sur ma faim a la fin du reportage
je peut rajouter que bioman ( fervent partisan de pc et convaincu que apple ne vaut rien , que c'est pour les nuls ect ect ) et bien, ce simple reportage meme baclé a la va vite a eu le merite de lui faire changer un peu son d'opinion et d'aller , pour la premiere fois de sa vie sur le site apple , non pas pour consulter les prix de ce que moi je voudrais , mais pour voir de plus pres en quoi consiste apple


----------



## golf (8 Août 2005)

Le sujet de Capital étant les hommes, il manque un élément essentiel dans le reportage sur S. Jobs, l'aventure Next...
En effet si SJ est un visionnaire, il fut un exécrable meneur d'homme, un despote. 
Or sa sorti avec fracas de chez Apple fit tout de même réfléchir SJ et lors de la création de Next il pris grand soin de mettre entre lui et ses troupes des hommes clés qui lui apprirent à gérer le capital humain d'une entreprise.
De même que pendant ces années Next il apprit à gérer une société et à déléguer.
Le SJ qui repris les commandes d'Apple était un vrai patron mais qui n'avait rien perdu de ses intuitions et de ses ambitions.


----------



## FredericB (8 Août 2005)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> Heu j interviens pour dire que gates n as pas tout vole.. au contraire, il a su racheter une idee pour en faire un produit revolutionnaire. Dans le passe windows etait apple et apple etait windows...
> Sans compte que microsoft a inventer les suites bureautique accesibles a tous...
> En gros ils se sont tous recopier, ce que fait toute entreprise!
> Seulement il y en a un qui a reussi, donc forcement on le fait passer pour le mechand, bien qu apple soit bien plus sectaire que microsoft.



C'est fou le nombre de conneries que certains peuvent écrire :=)

Jobs Gates même combat mais PAS les mêmes méthodes.

Le premier sait reconnaître un produit, une idée est le mettre en valeur 

Le second n'a jamais rien inventé de sa vie et a du pomper le savoir des autres ...

Et pour la suite office accessible au commun des mortels, tu repasseras, au dernière nouvelle, elle est facturée CHF 900 (divise par 1,5, t'auras des roros).


----------



## JackosKing (8 Août 2005)

Dan25jle a dit:
			
		

> Racheter??? Pourtant Apple y a plus perdu que gagné, ils ont même faillis tout perdre.
> Et tout le monde s'accorde à dire que Windows ne fait que copier. Regarder le passage de MS-DOS : toutes les nouvelles fonctionnalités était déja présente dans MacOS. Puis de Windows 3.1 à Windows 95 : pareil.
> 
> Il ne faut pas prendre des gants, Microsoft vole les idées pour en avoir le monopole : internet explorer créé en copiant Netscape en est un autre exemple. Après si vous penser que Billou ne mérite pas le terme de voleur... c'est du sentimentalisme.


Tout comme apple a repris les idees de microsoft... Il faut etre naif pour croire que seul microsoft reprend les idees des autres...


----------



## Gregg (8 Août 2005)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> Tout comme apple a repris les idees de microsoft... Il faut etre naif pour croire que seul microsoft reprend les idees des autres...





Un exemple précis ?   . Appart la souris de Xerox et l'inteface graphique je vois pas ce que Apple a prit des autres et même Apple n'a pas " volé " l'idée puisque Xerox ne savait pas quoi en faire de cela


----------



## bebert (8 Août 2005)

jall94 a dit:
			
		

> Mais d'un coté on a les pro Apple à mort qui disent que billou est le diable, de l'autre les neutres qui disent qu'Apple n'est pas mieux. J'essaie de comprendre. Chacun se fera son opinion !



Disons qu'aujourd'hui, Apple et Microsoft vivent en symbiose.


----------



## golf (8 Août 2005)

Gregg a dit:
			
		

> Un exemple précis ?   . Appart la souris de Xerox et l'inteface graphique je vois pas ce que Apple a prit des autres et même Apple n'a pas " volé " l'idée puisque Xerox ne savait pas quoi en faire de cela


T'as pris soin de lire ce qui précède avant de nous commettre cette inutilité  :mouais: 



			
				Gregg a dit:
			
		

> *Appart* la souris...


Celle là, "l'appart", je l'encadre  :rateau:


----------



## Tox (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben windows, il a créé l'informatique populaire, rien que ça.


Populaire ou pécuniaire ?  Ce devait être un lapsus.


----------



## dadanini (8 Août 2005)

alphx a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi, le génie c'est celui qui créé, pas celui qui vend... C'est un point de vue.
> 
> Pis bon, Jobs a été assez niais pour embaucher un mec qui allait le virer quelques années plus tard ! C'est vrai, c'est du génie.
> 
> Et pour sauver Apple, il fait appel à Microsoft. Décidément.



C'est peut-être la meilleure chose qu"il est faite en revenant aux commandes de apple car avec 97% du marché pour microsoft, apple se devait de rendre sa logithèque beaucoup plus fournie tout en continuant à utiliser des logiciels purement mac.
Il a bien compris que conquérir le marché était devenu utopique et que garder celui de mac devenait prioritaire.


----------



## sonnyboy (8 Août 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Populaire ou pécuniaire ?  Ce devait être un lapsus.



Cherche pas, populaire... t'as bien compris.

Le Mac ne l'a jamais été, et n'en prend pas le chemin.


----------



## Tox (8 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Cherche pas, populaire... t'as bien compris.
> 
> Le Mac ne l'a jamais été, et n'en prend pas le chemin.


Je crois plutôt que les seuls OS populaires n'ont jamais été commerciaux... Et zinzin est commercial !


----------



## Kikila (9 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet de Capital étant les hommes, il manque un élément essentiel dans le reportage sur S. Jobs, l'aventure Next...
> En effet si SJ est un visionnaire, il fut un exécrable meneur d'homme, un despote.
> Or sa sorti avec fracas de chez Apple fit tout de même réfléchir SJ et lors de la création de Next il pris grand soin de mettre entre lui et ses troupes des hommes clés qui lui apprirent à gérer le capital humain d'une entreprise.
> De même que pendant ces années Next il apprit à gérer une société et à déléguer.
> Le SJ qui repris les commandes d'Apple était un vrai patron mais qui n'avait rien perdu de ses intuitions et de ses ambitions.



'tain Golf, y a que toi qui dit pas de conneries sans savoir dans ce forum,

Bref 3 trucs, 

Apple s'est bien fait piquer des idées par Bill Gates qui développait alors Word pour le Mac (il à été viré, c'est macWrite qui est sorti avec le mac). Il est même allé voir la démo au Xerox PARC, mais n'a visiblement compris l'intérêt de la chose que quand elle a pris la forme du Mac. Il a quand même développé Word & Excel . Je crois que je me souviens de l'AppleExpo dont tu parles j'y ai même croisé Gassé avec une pomme en or (massif sans doute) en pin's (avant la lettre):rateau:.

Jobs est vraiment un visionnaire même si c'est un teigneux (ça lui a un peu passé comme tu le soulignes) et qu'il n'est pas un génie technique comme Vozniak (qui n'a pas fait grand-chose sur le projet Macintosh). C'est aussi devenu un sacré chef d'entreprise, secret (chat échaudé?) qui a toujours su choisir ses collaborateurs, et a appris à les «*stimuler*» correctement.

L'émission devait parler de Jobs, mais a surtout parlé d'Apple, en oubliant complètement NeXt et Pixar, et c'est là que l'émission est nulle, parce qu'elle ne parle pas de ce qu'elle annonce...

Salutation à tous, même aux irréfléchis


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2005)

Kikila a dit:
			
		

> L'émission devait parler de Jobs, mais a surtout parlé d'Apple, en oubliant complètement NeXt et Pixar, et c'est là que l'émission est nulle, parce qu'elle ne parle pas de ce qu'elle annonce...
> 
> Salutation à tous, même aux irréfléchis



Ça, c'est faux, l'émission n'a pas parlé de Pixar, qui n'est pas une "création" de Steve Jobs, qui l'a acheté "prêt à l'emploi", de plus, à une date plus récente que celle de l'essentiel du tournage de ce reportage, qui date, sauf les ajouts de la fin, de 97/98 pour l'essentiel. Quant à Next, ils en ont parlés, soulignant que jamais Steve n'avait réussi à faire "décoller" ce projet. Considéré comme un échec par le journaliste, il ne s'est pas étendu dessus.

Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que, comme Golf le souligne si bien, c'est "l'aventure humaine" de Jobs qui était évoquée, les considérations "techniques" sont reléguées au second plan, quelque soit leur importance, seuls les éléments de réussite ... euh, comment dire ... Pipole  , disons people, sont retenus, et le fait que sans Next, SJ n'aurait sans doute pas pu "sauver" Apple est certes un fait technique de toute première importance, mais sur le plan "grand public", il reste négligeable.

Ne perdons pas non plus de vue que ce reportage n'était pas destiné à un public de Mac Addicts, ni même à un public d'accros à l'informatique en général, mais bien à la "ménagère type de moins de cinquante ans" et à sa famille pour laquelle le seul "ordinateur connu" est le Minitel, sur le guéridon, dans l'entrée, sous le compteur bleu.


----------



## bebert (9 Août 2005)

Kikila a dit:
			
		

> L'émission devait parler de Jobs, mais a surtout parlé d'Apple, en oubliant complètement NeXt et Pixar, et c'est là que l'émission est nulle, parce qu'elle ne parle pas de ce qu'elle annonce...



Je comprend ta frustration mais le thème de cette émission n'était-il pas d'expliquer comment trois hommes ont créé trois entreprises pour faire fortune avec des produits révolutionnaires ?

Ingmar K. > IKEA > meubles en kits.
??? > NIKE > chaussures de sport avec semeles "moule à gauffres'.
S. Jobs > APPLE > Apple II, Macintosh.

Le tout a été diffusé en prime time sur une chaine grand public avec 30 minutes par sujet. Le reportage sur S. Jobs/Apple est loin d'être parfait certes, mais n'est pas hors sujet. Il avait pour but d'informer le grand public sur l'essentiel et non de donner des détails précis pour les pro-mac dont tu dois faire partie.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ne perdons pas non plus de vue que ce reportage n'était pas destiné à un public de Mac Addicts, ni même à un public d'accros à l'informatique en général, mais bien à la "ménagère type de moins de cinquante ans" et à sa famille pour laquelle le seul "ordinateur connu" est le Minitel, sur le guéridon, dans l'entrée, sous le compteur bleu.




toutafé !!!!!     

 les details tecniques pour la simple menagere ne l'aurait surement pas interessé

hier soir une amie et son mari sont venus vite demander un conseils (non pas pour des ordis  mais de deco ) et le mari parle justement de l'emission sur ikea et apres il dit :
notre  ordi commence a se faire vieux pour noel on va voir pour s'en offrir  un nouveau mais cette fois je achetera apple , autant depenser autant avoir l'original et pas une copie 

les autres spectateur je ne sais pas ce qu'il ont retenu de cette "saga" , eux ils n'ont retenu que cela


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

Et n'oublions pas surtout, que tout le monde s'en fout (ou devrait s'en foutre...), c'est un détail important à ne pas perdre de vue...


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

Kikila a dit:
			
		

> Bill Gates qui développait alors Word pour le Mac (il à été viré, c'est macWrite qui est sorti avec le mac).


Word n'a été "porté" sur Mac que bien après Excel, cela n'était pas prévu au départ. Le Mac était livré avec MacWrite et Macpaint.



			
				Kikila a dit:
			
		

> Gassé avec une pomme en or (massif sans doute) en pin's (avant la lettre)


Ah, les "Goodies" Apple 
Les pins, j'en ai encore 



			
				Kikila a dit:
			
		

> Wozniak (qui n'a pas fait grand-chose sur le projet Macintosh).


C'est Woz qui a réalisé l'intégration et l'interface du lecteur de disquette 3,5" de Sony. Sacré invention ces disquettes et ce lecteur, c'était une 1ère et il fallait oser l'intégrer dans le Macintosh.

C'est aussi Woz qui a réalisé l'interface du 1er DD destiné au Mac un peu plus tard ; un DD de 5 Mo arrivé opportunément car les utilisateurs commençaient à se lasser du jeu de lancer de disquettes nécessaire à chaque utilisation d'une application  :rateau: 

En effet, si vous démarriez bien avec une disquette contenant Mac Os 1 et les apps, il fallait bien sauvegarder votre fichier quelque part  Joyeux quand on sait qu'avec seulement 128 Ko de MEM notre Macintosh faisait des appels système, donc disquette, en permanence. Cela s'est légèrement amélioré avec le 512 puis le 1Mo mais le DD a tout de même été le sauveur de ces fameuses disquettes qui avaient tendance à s'user prématurément 



			
				Kikila a dit:
			
		

> en oubliant complètement NeXt


Non, Next n'a pas été oublié mais ce bébé de SJ a été minimisé dans le rôle qu'il a joué.



			
				Kikila a dit:
			
		

> et Pixar


Pixar est la danseuse de SJ.
Ancien nodule d'ILM, studio d'animation créé en 1984 par The Lucasfilm, SJ l'a racheté à son ami Georges Lucas pour une bouché de pain. SJ s'est tout de suite bien entendu avec celui qui est devenu le patron opérationnel du studio : John Lasseter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Word n'a été "porté" sur Mac que bien après Excel, cela n'était pas prévu au départ. Le Mac était livré avec MacWrite et Macpaint.



Tout à fait. En fait, Word était à l'origine un traitement de texte en mode ... texte, pour MS DOS. Ce n'est qu'à la sortie de Windows 3 je crois qu'il à été porté en environnement graphique. Par contre, Excel, lui, à été à l'origine spécialement créé pour le Mac, les PC Users usant (quoi que ... qui usait quoi ? Ou plutôt quoi usait qui ?) de Multiplan sous Dos. 

Rappelons que  Windows n'a été universellement adopté qu'a partir de sa version 3, les opus 1 et 2 ayant été des flops mémorables. Donc les PC users ne sont passés à l'interface graphique en masse qu'à partir de 1989 seulement ... QUE cinq ans de retard


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait. En fait, Word était à l'origine un traitement de texte en mode ... texte, pour MS DOS.


Tu oublie Word pour Apple //  



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, Excel, lui, à été à l'origine spécialement créé pour le Mac, les PC Users usant de Multiplan sous Dos.


Déjà dit, faut lire le fil 
[Multiplan était aussi sur Apple //]



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> A une nuance près : ce n'est pas chez Apple que cela s'est passé [sauf la scène racontée] mais cro$oft avaient déjà chez eux des Lisa et un proto de Mac qui ont été nécessaires pour la création d'Excel qui a été créé spécifiquement pour le Mac. Ce n'est que plus tard qu'il a été porté sous winmachin
> 
> Il faut arrêter les délires  :mouais:  :rateau:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Tu oublie Word pour Apple //
> 
> 
> Déjà dit, faut lire le fil
> [Multiplan était aussi sur Apple //]



Ben je n'en disconvient pas, mais je suis en mesure de te certifier que les PC users n'usaient pas des versions Apple // de ces logiciels  Le sujet, c'était PC v/s Mac, faut lire le fil !


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet, c'était PC v/s Mac, faut lire le fil !


Non, le sujet est SJ et c'est la raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas évoqué ni Word ni Multiplan pour Dos.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

Ils sont superbes...

On dirait les vieux du muppet show en beaucoup, mais alors beaucoup moins drole...


----------



## jall94 (9 Août 2005)

Et à part çà SonnyBoy, à part toutes tes quolibets depuis le début de ce fil et d'autres, tu as quelque chose d'intéressant à apporter dans la discussion ? 

Cette discussion engendre peut-être beaucoup d'erreur, mais elle est interessante, justement parce que chacun peut y aller de ce qu'il sait, et je trouve dommage que tu interviennes tout le temps pour "casser" l'un ou l'autre. Ceci dit sans méchanceté aucunes, mais j'aimerai comprendre pourquoi tu fais çà. 

Bonne journée,


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

jall94 a dit:
			
		

> Et à part çà SonnyBoy, à part toutes tes quolibets depuis le début de ce fil et d'autres, tu as quelque chose d'intéressant à apporter dans la discussion ?
> 
> Cette discussion engendre peut-être beaucoup d'erreur, mais elle est interessante, justement parce que chacun peut y aller de ce qu'il sait, et je trouve dommage que tu interviennes tout le temps pour "casser" l'un ou l'autre. Ceci dit sans méchanceté aucunes, mais j'aimerai comprendre pourquoi tu fais çà.
> 
> Bonne journée,


 
Si tu me connaissais tu saurais déjà la réponse à ta question di mierda...

Je fais ce que bon me semble.

Bisous, minou..


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2005)

jall94 a dit:
			
		

> Et à part çà SonnyBoy, à part toutes tes quolibets depuis le début de ce fil et d'autres, tu as quelque chose d'intéressant à apporter dans la discussion ?
> 
> Cette discussion engendre peut-être beaucoup d'erreur, mais elle est interessante, justement parce que chacun peut y aller de ce qu'il sait, et je trouve dommage que tu interviennes tout le temps pour "casser" l'un ou l'autre. Ceci dit sans méchanceté aucunes, mais j'aimerai comprendre pourquoi tu fais çà.
> 
> Bonne journée,



Au début, Sonny, ça démange, alors, on se gratte, pis au bout d'un moment, dès qu'on voit son avatar, on passe direct au post d'après, sauf quand on à besoin d'un punching ball pour passer ses nerfs


----------



## al02 (9 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Au début, Sonny, ça démange, alors, on se gratte, pis au bout d'un moment, dès qu'on voit son avatar, on passe direct au post d'après, sauf quand on à besoin d'un punching ball pour passer ses nerfs



Il y a aussi une option pour l'ignorer ! Il suffit de l'activer


----------



## jall94 (9 Août 2005)

J'active  Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi une option pour l'ignorer ! Il suffit de l'activer




Eviter Sonnyboy, c'est comme refuser la crème chantilly sur un chocolat viennois. Vous ne savez pas ce que vous perdez les nioubes...


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

Ben oui, mais bon, pour l'instant la crème chantilly ils ne font que s'en foutre plein les doigts...


----------



## jall94 (9 Août 2005)

Non, effectivement, je ne sais pas, mais je découvre avec plaisir que ce moteur de bboard permet d'éviter ce genre d'individu, ce qui est une très bonne initiative ! 

Rhaaa, le vilain m'a mis un mauvais point de réputation .... ouiiiiiinnnnnn !! :love: Décidemment, il est parfait Allez, ho, chapitre clos, je le vois plus


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, mais bon, pour l'instant la crème chantilly ils ne font que s'en foutre plein les doigts...



Savent pas reconnaitre les bonnes choses


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

jall94 a dit:
			
		

> Non, effectivement, je ne sais pas, mais je découvre avec plaisir que ce moteur de bboard permet d'éviter ce genre d'individu, ce qui est une très bonne initiative !
> 
> Rhaaa, le vilain m'a mis un mauvais point de réputation .... ouiiiiiinnnnnn !! :love:


 
T'as l'air de m'ignorer ouais... 

Mais vous pouvez pas vous en empecher, alors faites pas semblant !!! 

Bande de comique on vous voit à 10 kilomètres avec vos gros sabots !!!! 

Allez va, dés que je peux je t'en refile un rouge dans le fessier histoire de t'apprendre à dire des bétises...

File dans ta chambre maintenant.


----------



## Kikila (9 Août 2005)

a





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que, comme Golf le souligne si bien, c'est "l'aventure humaine" de Jobs qui était évoquée, les considérations "techniques" sont reléguées au second plan, quelque soit leur importance, seuls les éléments de réussite ... euh, comment dire ... Pipole  , disons people, sont retenus, et le fait que sans Next, SJ n'aurait sans doute pas pu "sauver" Apple est certes un fait technique de toute première importance, mais sur le plan "grand public", il reste négligeable.



Oui et bien justement, l'aventure humaine de Jobs ne passe pas que par la création d'Apple, ni par le fait qu'il se soit fait arnaqué par Bill, comme cela ressort du reportage, autant les précedents reportages font ressortir les "qualités" des protagonistes et leurs idées visionnaires qui se sont modifiés; le meuble, puis le meuble en kit, pour I.K, la revente de chaussures de sport bon marché puis leur création (un peu contraint), mais pour Jobs c'est seulement la création d'ordinateurs Apple qui ressort, sans souligner la qualité visionnaire de NeXt, ni le modele de hub numérique, et de simplificatiin de l'economie liée à l'ordinateur mulitmédia. Il ne faut pas réduire l'iPod à un lecteur MP3 c'est une brique de la stratégie. Le journaliste sur le sujet IKEA donne des éléments prospectifs (50% de marge de progression au moins, meilleures perspectives de revenir N°1 pour Nike... quid d'Apple.

Et de toutes façons on ne peut pas parler de Jobs sans évoquer Pixar, qui n'a vraiment rien à voir avec Apple.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Août 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ne perdons pas non plus de vue que ce reportage n'était pas destiné à un public de Mac Addicts, ni même à un public d'accros à l'informatique en général, mais bien à la "ménagère type de moins de cinquante ans" et à sa famille pour laquelle le seul "ordinateur connu" est le Minitel, sur le guéridon, dans l'entrée, sous le compteur bleu.



Insinuerais-tu que le démontage d'un pied de table à l'aide de la notice en suédois est plus facile que l'utilisation d'un Mac ?! :mouais:


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

jall94 a dit:
			
		

> ...tu interviennes tout le temps pour "casser" l'un ou l'autre...


A part les burnes, le Sonny ne casse pas grand chose  :rateau:


----------



## Kikila (9 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Word n'a été "porté" sur Mac que bien après Excel, cela n'était pas prévu au départ. Le Mac était livré avec MacWrite et Macpaint.



Je m'excuse, j'ai fait l'amalgame, Word préexistait dans MS-DOS, mais son apparition dans Windows a été faite après celle du Macintosh, le 1er Word était anecdotique, c'était WordStrar et WordPerfect qui prévalaient à l'époque. Malgré tout j'avais bien l'impression que Bill Gates était chez Apple pour développer un logiciel pou le Mac (c'était peut-être Excel?  )



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> C'est Woz qui a réalisé l'intégration et l'interface du lecteur de disquette 3,5" de Sony. Sacré invention ces disquettes et ce lecteur, c'était une 1ère et il fallait oser l'intégrer dans le Macintosh.
> 
> C'est aussi Woz qui a réalisé l'interface du 1er DD destiné au Mac un peu plus tard ; un DD de 5 Mo arrivé opportunément car les utilisateurs commençaient à se lasser du jeu de lancer de disquettes nécessaire à chaque utilisation d'une application  :rateau:


Ces réalisations sont certes importantes, en particulier la disquette 3,5" pour sa capacité (énorme pour l'époque), mais ce sont "seulement" des intégrations de technologie dans le Mac (quand on voit MacWrite MacPaint et Hypercar c'est un peu plus novateur) 



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Non, Next n'a pas été oublié mais ce bébé de SJ a été minimisé dans le rôle qu'il a joué.


D'accord sur ce point, mais ce n'étais pas vraiment ce que je voulais dire, l'épisode NeXt me paraît être extrêmement novatrice pour l'informatique... alors d'accord, pas pour monsieur Tout-le-Monde. :mouais: 

Bonsoir.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A part les burnes, le Sonny ne casse pas grand chose  :rateau:



Heureusement que tout le monde ne pense pas comme toi...


----------



## yvos (9 Août 2005)

Faut être malade pour regarder Kapital  :affraid:

....je suis déjà parti


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A part les burnes, le Sonny ne casse pas grand chose  :rateau:



Et puis c'est pas fini..


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

Kikila a dit:
			
		

> Je m'excuse, j'ai fait l'amalgame, Word préexistait dans MS-DOS, mais son apparition dans Windows a été faite après celle du Macintosh, le 1er Word était anecdotique, c'était WordStrar et WordPerfect qui prévalaient à l'époque.


Je le répète, ce n'est pas le sujet, on oublie MS-DOS qui dans ce fil n'a aucun intérêt 



			
				Kikila a dit:
			
		

> Malgré tout j'avais bien l'impression que Bill Gates était chez Apple pour développer un logiciel pou le Mac (c'était peut-être Excel?  )


Gates et cro$oft étaient partenaire d'Apple depuis qq années déjà et ils furent invité à faire la connaissance du Mac pendant la période de gestation [1983] et c'est là que SJ le convainquît de développer pour cette machine. Les équipes de cro$oft reçurent Lisa et proto de Mac pour ce faire  



			
				Kikila a dit:
			
		

> Ces réalisations sont certes importantes, en particulier la disquette 3,5" pour sa capacité (énorme pour l'époque), mais ce sont "seulement" des intégrations de technologie dans le Mac (quand on voit MacWrite MacPaint et Hypercar c'est un peu plus novateur)


Non, trop facile avec le recul ce genre de remarque. L'un ne va pas sans l'autre et il fallait oser le 3,5" qui ne rejoignit les machines du couple wintel que des années plus tard [c'est d'ailleurs Compaq qui osa].



			
				Kikila a dit:
			
		

> D'accord sur ce point, mais ce n'étais pas vraiment ce que je voulais dire, l'épisode NeXt me paraît être extrêmement novatrice pour l'informatique... alors d'accord, pas pour monsieur Tout-le-Monde.


Next a eu pas mal de longueurs d'avance dans le domaine du logiciel mais fût un échec flagrant dans le domaine des machines malgré le soutien obstiné de Canon.
Toutefois cette aventure n'est intéressante pour la personnalité de SJ que sous le strict angle de vue du CEO en maturation.

Par contre, pour Apple, Next est le fondement de son renouveau 

Mais encore, là, il s'agit de SJ pas d'Apple


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2005)

Moi j'avais envie de parler de MS DOS...

Dommage..

Et si j'insiste ?


----------



## golf (9 Août 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement que tout le monde ne pense pas comme toi...


Je te l'accorde, comme bouffon, t'es bon   
Mais au delà, dans des fils comme celui ci, t'es plutôt un parasite floodeur  :mouais: 
De l'inutilité, quoi  :rateau:


----------



## benhurlevrai (9 Août 2005)

Bonsoir, 

désolé de vous interrompre mais je cherche désespérement une retransmission ccmplète de capital sur Apple. j'en ai trouvé une mais elle était incomplète, c'est pire que de ne rien voir...

Merci.


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2005)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Insinuerais-tu que le démontage d'un pied de table à l'aide de la notice en suédois est plus facile que l'utilisation d'un Mac ?! :mouais:



Ce qui rend le démontage d'un pied de table compliqué, c'est la notice. La notice est un procédé trouvé par les fabricants de meubles pour que le client moyen s'énerve à fond durant le montage, craque, massacre sauvagement l'objet, et en rachète un second. Du simple marketing; quoi !


----------

